# Pure Ice: Discontinued polishes



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2012)

Months ago I listed all the Pure Ice colors that I knew of however today I found out that Pure Ice is discontinuing several polishes. From Pure Ice website:

In 2013, some Pure Ice shades will be discontinued or renamed. See the colors that will be affected below:

230 Honey Do Pearl Pink Orange 260 Unzip Pearl Yellow 301 Desire You Pearl Grey Purple 304 Naughty Girl Light Orange 306 Once Again Robin Blue 307 Superstar (RED) Maroon Red 400 In the Mood Grumpy Bear Blue 538 French Kiss Dark Blue 743 Watermelon Ice Pearl Melon Pink 761 Calypso Pearl Blue Green 800 Mint Dream White Sheer Irridescent Green 826 Lilac Mist Pearl Purple 827 Iced Copper Pearl Copper 912 Gold Dust Pearl Gold 913 Iced Merlot Burgandy with Gold Micro Glitter 953 Coral Reef Sheer Pink Orange 966 Taupe Drawer (Purple) CrÃ¨me Grey Purple 976 Tease Sheer Magenta 982 Dreamy CrÃ¨me Bright Pink 983 Scandal Dark Blood Red 986 First Time Peal Moss Green 987 Gossip CrÃ¨me Bubble Gum Pink 989 Oh Baby White Sheer Irridescent Blue 994 Jaguar Gold             758 Jamaican Me Crazy  will now be called Crazy Love 970 Splash (Bright Pink)  will now be called Pretty in Pink 988 Silver Mercedes  will now be called Silver Star 980 Black Rage  will now be called Black Out


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm I have quite a few Pure Ice polishes. Might have to double check mine against your list. Thanks.


----------

